# Pippin - Heroine of the Forum!



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't usually nominate someone myself, but I have been so impressed by the way Pippin has been caring for her recently-diagnosed Dad, with all the added problems of trying to make his diabetes-friendly diet work with his gout-friendly diet - such a wonderful example to us all! 

Pippin, you are truly a Heroine of the Forum!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 16, 2011)

Good call Northie.

He's very lucky to have someone so caring and diligent looking out for him.

CONGRATULATIONS Pippin!

M


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Pippin well deserved you do a wonderful job and id be honured to have a daughter so caring as you xx


Well done


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I don't usually nominate someone myself, but I have been so impressed by the way Pippin has been caring for her recently-diagnosed Dad, with all the added problems of trying to make his diabetes-friendly diet work with his gout-friendly diet - such a wonderful example to us all!
> 
> Pippin, you are truly a Heroine of the Forum!



Well deserved Pippin, a good one Northerner  best wishes Sheena


----------



## macast (Mar 16, 2011)

congratulations Pippin   very well deserved


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely. Very well deserved ! 

Rob


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done Pippin - a star if ever there was one.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done Pippin


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulation Pippin


----------



## scanz (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done and keep up the good work


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations Pippin!  xx


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes - well done Pippin - so  much to cope with, but you are doing so well.


----------



## pippin (Mar 18, 2011)

I am shocked! I was just passing by and noticed my profile name thought it was my recent post until I read where it was - blushing so much. Thank you Northerner and everyone who has added their comments. I can assure you I am nothing special just doing things for my dad who is very special to me.

I have to admit today I am feeling very tired & tearful so this post has made me smile and blush at the same time!

I have been away reading as much as I can for both diets and am understanding a little more about the healing diet for gout although still working a balance between both. I should be able to post more details through time as it may help someone else who comes to the forum and finds they are coping with both conditions.

Whilst there has been some improvement it is slow. I have just finished my feet and knee check  doing the podiatry things as dad can't go on Monday. Noticed his lower leg was swollen so I have prescribed……leg elevated until we get this under control. 

I am sure there are others coping with diabetes who deserve a place in here. I have to say thank you especially to Northerner just when I was feeling a little down this forum (yet again) was here to support me in such an unexpected way! I didn't even think I would have been online today.

The forum admin/moderators and each member are my heros and heroines


----------



## cakemaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Pippin,
I was so impressed by your reply to a recent thread I posted and your totally unselfish attitude. My daughter loves her dad but I doubt that she could or would want to do for her dad what you do for yours. He's very lucky to have you. 
I suspect that he must be really nice himself to have a daughter like you because you don't seem to have any resentment towards him or his condition.
I'm caring for my husband and that is quite different to caring for one's parents.
Don't forget that you also have a life and getting the right balance is important. I'm sure your dad would agree.
Love and best wishes to you


----------



## pippin (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi cakemaker

I am so embarrassed, I don't deserve any of your kind words!
You have more than enough to cope with with your situation which I sympathise with even though our circumstances are so different.*

Dad is more than good to me and often the roles are reversed and he cares for me when my health holds me back a little. We have always been a very close family, been through caring for my mum who had MND dad was the brave one then as he tried to keep the details of this devastating illness to himself for as long as possible. Dad was under such stress it caused damage to his heart valve then diabetes was added although his case of diabetes isn't a typical one.

I really love to care, I get tired as I don't have much energy but if I can do nothing else in the day I make sure to cook for dad (he hasn't a clue how to cook) I know one thing with the recipes you have posted and details about your B&B he would be flying over as he loves good food!*

Thank you very much for your extremely kind words. Your daughter may surprise you as when times like this arrive and there is no one else I'm sure she would do things which you are doing now.*

I read posts up here and am in great admiration for the things people cope with and I learn from them. I am following your posts although I can't help the same way the experts can please be assured if ever you need help/friendship as a carer I am here feel free to message me. I know cutting down foods at the beginning isn't easy, thankfully dad has taken steps himself and understands a lot more why I have to watch portion sizes and he doesn't have weight to loose too.

I genuinely love my dad so much my world would be devastated if I didn't have him. I lost my mum and couldn't cope without dad. We are even closer now and poor dad has learned how to admire new clothes and listen to me chatting about Skincare (rolling his eyes when he thinks I'm not looking!) it works both ways I could never repay dad for all the things he does for me.

Many thanks for being so kind to me today*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2012)

GOOD STUFF PIPPIN i am sure you deserve this


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 22, 2012)

_*Many congrats Pippin woooo hoo!*_


----------



## AJLang (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations 
Pippin, you really deserve this award


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations and very well deserved   Sheena


----------



## pippin (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone is so kind but I have to thank all of you as it's only through your posts on this forum that I have learned to cope with things. I count everyone as a support team and only wish I was able to help each of you more when complications with your daily lives arrive due to diabetes and other factors.

I read all posts even though I don't enter into them I can assure you I think of everyone as friends. I don't know how dad and I would have coped without the knowledge gleaned from this forum. Staff and members are my heros and heroines


----------



## AndyS (Apr 23, 2012)

pippin said:


> Everyone is so kind but I have to thank all of you as it's only through your posts on this forum that I have learned to cope with things. I count everyone as a support team and only wish I was able to help each of you more when complications with your daily lives arrive due to diabetes and other factors.
> 
> I read all posts even though I don't enter into them I can assure you I think of everyone as friends. I don't know how dad and I would have coped without the knowledge gleaned from this forum. Staff and members are my heros and heroines



Congratulations Pippin, well deserved.  

 

Andy


----------



## ypauly (Apr 23, 2012)

Well done Pippin


----------



## slipper (Apr 25, 2012)

Well deserved Pippin,


----------



## pippin (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind words and for accepting me as part of your online community. It really means a lot to both of us especially as we are still on the lower end of this huge learning curve.


----------

